# The EOS M10 Replacement Will be the EOS M100



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2017)

```
It looks like the replacement to the EOS M10 will be called the EOS M100 according to Nokishita.</p>
<p><strong>EOS M100 Information</strong> (Google translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Three colors will be available, black, white and an unknown color</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Available kits:</strong></p>

<ul>
<li>Body only</li>
<li>EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM kit</li>
<li>Double zoom kit confirmed</li>
<li>Other kits will be prepared depending on the country of sale.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Face Jacket EH31-FJ:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Will be available in 9 colors.</li>
</ul>
<p>Full specifications and images should be leaking any day now ahead of the announcement.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 16, 2017)

"Naming convention..? What naming convention? We don't do that here." -Canon Corp.

Clearly there has never been a product plan for the EOS M line and this latest rumour of a nonsensical name just fits so believable it isn't even frustrating. (Screaming on the inside because I really want a nice full-frame, Leica SL-like mirrorless from Canon!)

Happy shooting y'alls!


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 16, 2017)

This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 16, 2017)

Actually, the name makes sense, to bring a consistency between this and the other line.

We'll probably see the M6 replacement eventually be the M20, with the M5 being replaced by a M5 mark II


Here's waiting for the full frame EOS M1 (they never did call the M the M1)


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Actually, the name makes sense, to bring a consistency between this and the other line.
> 
> We'll probably see the M6 replacement eventually be the M20, with the M5 being replaced by a M5 mark II
> 
> ...



I agree JR, and please let it be true and that this is the 2nd step (after the M5) in a reasonably logical (in Canon's numerology) roadmap for the EOS Ms. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Full specifications and images should be leaking any day now ahead of the announcement.



turning this back away from naming convention sniveling (even though calling it 100,1000,etc follows rebel conventions as their lower specced camera).

I'm quite curious to see what they do with this M. finding the M5 a little big, and would love to get back to a compact soapbar sized camera - hoping that it will have the M6 guts in it, but expecting canon to "nerf" it to keep the costs down.

Part of me is leaning to DPAF in it, just the way canon talked up DPAF in their financial summaries and the moving of the entire camera line to using DPAF sensors.

find out in a few days I suppose!


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

AE-1Burnham said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the name makes sense, to bring a consistency between this and the other line.
> ...



2nd step? huh?


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 16, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > jolyonralph said:
> ...



Yeah RRC, the M5 being the 1st falling in a typical Canon EOS product line (i.e. EOS 1, [3], 5, 6, 7, X0, etc.) where the number roughly equates to Canon's positioning of the product. This is why some of us expect a true M1 ("pro"-level) at some point.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

AE-1Burnham said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > AE-1Burnham said:
> ...



and did you forget the M6?

I really doubt you'll see a 1 series M .. lol. canon has alot of pride in that monikor and what it stands for.


----------



## RGF (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..



or perhaps M101, M110, M1000, M1001, ..


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 16, 2017)

What is interesting is what the M stands for.

We all assume it stands for 'mirrorless'. But I don't think it does.

I think it stands for 'minature' or 'micro'

Eventually all Canon cameras will be mirrorless, and we'll have the standard range that take EF lenses, and the 'minature' range that take EF-M lenses.

So an M1 wouldn't necessarily imply it was part of the flagship '1' range. It would just signify it's the premium product in the M series.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 16, 2017)

RGF said:


> or perhaps M101, M110, M1000, M1001, ..



You missed out the M111


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 16, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Hah! M6?!? I didn't even know this existed (Wow.) Thanks for that RGF. Well, let's hope the trend continues. ;D


----------



## Woody (Aug 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Three colors will be available, black, white and an unknown color



So, after all that talk about a Malaysian made lens that comes in 3 different colors, reality finally settles down to a a MILC model in 3 different colors.

How disappointing...


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 16, 2017)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Three colors will be available, black, white and an unknown color
> ...



Let's think about this a bit more.

The 15-45 lens and the 55-200 are currently available in silver and black only.

So if a white camera is being launched then it means we'll probably need to see white versions of the 15-45 and the 55-200.

Now, if the other unknown colour was red (for example) they'd need to be launching four new colour variants, not three. 

What about a white 18-150? Where would the red one be? And I doubt this would be a kit option with the M100 anyway.

So. Could it be silver? Then they would only need two new lenses not three, so that doesn't work either.

Except... there is a silver version of the EF-M 22mm.

So maybe this is the lineup.

EOS M100 in Black, White and Silver

New lenses are EF-M 15-45, EF-M 55-200 and EF-M 22 all in white.


Can anyone come up with a more logical guess?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> So if a white camera is being launched then it means we'll probably need to see white versions of the 15-45 and the 55-200.



The M, M2, M3 and M10 all launched in white (also, the M launched in red, silver, and subsequently blue, and the M2 also in blue). Why would we 'need' to see white versions of those lenses _now_? 

Maybe we'll see an M22/2 IS in black and silver, along with the M11-22 in silver (leaving the M28 available in only black).


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 16, 2017)

And there will probably be a EF-M mount full frame in a smaller body, and EF-M full frame speciality lenses, and if you want to use EF lenses, you can and will be needing the adapter. It is a Japanese company. They like to make things small, and they will also love to sell us new lenses. Sony can pull it off with the E mount (18mm flange distance), so can Canon.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Three colors will be available, black, white and an unknown color
> ...



How disappointing is it that you couldn't look at the rumor and realize there was different SKUs for the mirrorless camera and the lenses.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > So if a white camera is being launched then it means we'll probably need to see white versions of the 15-45 and the 55-200.
> ...



Probably. Or some color sequence. Maybe they are rolling out pink. 

The M had a cray amount of color. Black, white, bay blue, two tones of red, and I'm sure I am forgetting some.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..



I think this is called "inflation"


----------



## Talys (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..



Mxxxxxx would make it the crappiest camera ever... it would be a disposable digital camera with a cardboard body, no LCD, plastic lens, and write-once memory 

But hey, it will be mirrorless!


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..



snorts.

I would imagine they will go the route of the rebels sooner or later. with xxxxD, xxxD, xxD, xD


----------



## djack41 (Aug 17, 2017)

Looks like a point and shoot. I guess Canon knows what it is doing.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 17, 2017)

How is the M10? It appears to be the same form factor of the original M and M2. There is a part of me, even if it means sacrificing the viewfinder, that really likes the original M size as it is kind of the ultimate compact APS-C kit (when paired with the 22mm pancake).

An M100 could interest me (at a cheap enough price) to fill that maximizing of IQ with most compact size camera.


----------



## hne (Aug 17, 2017)

Talys said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..
> ...



I think you're confusing this with the IKEA cardboard camera: https://petapixel.com/2012/05/04/a-review-of-the-ikea-cardboard-camera/


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 17, 2017)

i don't care at all for naming, numbering and color of Canon EOS cameras ... as long as there is a black version. 

all i care about are functionality, IQ, UI, size and price. if M100 has M6 innards (sensor, DPAF,..) in smaller form factor (M10 or even better M2 size) and comes at a decent price, i will get one to replace original EOS M as my "lite, compact, go anywhere" kit. 

if EOS M100 re-uses M3 sensor + AF, i will not buy. Not even in "Hello Kitty" pink version.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 17, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Not even in "Hello Kitty" pink version.



I think you secretly want this camera to be released


----------



## -1 (Aug 17, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..



For those that did do the real math in HS: M10n... )


----------



## okaro (Aug 17, 2017)

Canon is probably planning for a mid series between the M6 and the new M100.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 17, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> How is the M10? It appears to be the same form factor of the original M and M2. There is a part of me, even if it means sacrificing the viewfinder, that really likes the original M size as it is kind of the ultimate compact APS-C kit (when paired with the 22mm pancake).
> 
> An M100 could interest me (at a cheap enough price) to fill that maximizing of IQ with most compact size camera.



I own the M10 (along with the M2 and the M); the flipping-up LCD is nice and kind of essential for Monday as I plan to use an iPhone-controlled (and tripod-mounted) M10 + adapter + (unfiltered) 100-400 lens for the two minutes or so of totality eclipse in my hometown (assuming a cloudless day!).

Normally the 22mm pancake is 'permanently' attached to the M10...for the exact reasons you've described (size, and of course, weight). Plus, the 22mm lens does not obstruct the on-board flash...sadly, the onboard flash, when fired while the 18-55mm M lens (as well as the 11-22 lens) is attached to the M10, DOES cast a shadow at wider angles. (I would be interested in knowing whether the somewhat smaller dimensions of the 15-45mm M lens enables it to interact better with the M10's onboard flash.)

There are occasional (mostly vacation) situations where the on-board flash is essential...I find the M10 to a very important part of what's available to me on our family trips.

On a related note: I had never attached a lens the size/weight of the 100-400 II to an M-sized body--two words come to mind: bad ergonomics. The amazing IS abilities of the 100-400 enable, in my hands, easy hand-held shooting with the 5D MkIII. But when that lens is attached to the M10...it just doesn't work for me.

M10s can be had for reasonable prices at the usual places...and the M10 uses the same battery/charger combination as the M and M2. I find the M10 to be a bit snappier as far as auto-focusing is concerned (compared, again, to the M and M2)...but not significantly better...but it is a noticeable difference.

There is no hot-shoe...so no place for a real flash nor for an external mic...and no input, either.

I've gotten used to the M10's point-and-shoot-style menu; the older M's are better in this regard.

The M10 is, therefore, kind of a point-and-shoot Canon with an APS-C sensor inside.

If the M100 has similar properties...with a much-improved sensor (and improved focusing abilities) inside...I will seriously consider it.

On the nomenclature front--I guess the real question is whether Canon will give the 'M' designation to their full-frame mirrorless offering.

If they do, then it would make sense to give it (the full-frame mirrrorless Canon) the M*X* designation...say, M*1*...where X is less than or equal to 3 (they won't do 4, right?).

For their ILC bodies, the single digits are both full-frame and cropped sensor models.

For their MILC bodies, perhaps the same will hold true.

Then, for both ILC and MILC bodies, the M*XX* and M*XXX* families will be cropped sensors...with the 3*X* versions serving as the entry-level models.

All bets are off if Canon supplies their full-frame mirrorless bodies with a designation other than M.

My two cents.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 18, 2017)

RGF said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > This will be followed by the EOS M1000, the EOS M10000, the EOS M100000 etc..
> ...



Remember there was the A-1


----------



## -1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Architect1776 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > jolyonralph said:
> ...



Contemporary with the F-1n... The EF, the predecessor of the A-1 did not have a number IIRC.







Welcome, BTW. )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2017)

Obviously, Canon did not actually expect that mirrorless cameras would catch on. Since their higher end bodies have lower numbers, the M series is a goofy jumble.

I look for a new series when pro level bodies come along, Maybe even a 2 letter designation like DM for Digital Mirrorless. We used to have two letter designations, they can happen again.


----------



## nebugeater (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep. I get it. Let's be concerned what what it is called and not what what it will do.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 19, 2017)

nebugeater said:


> Yep. I get it. Let's be concerned what what it is called and not what what it will do.



+1 

exactly. Always amazes me how many forum users here are "obsessed" with Canon naming/numbering schemes etc. rather than focussing on functionality and competitiveness of Canon imaging products.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> nebugeater said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I get it. Let's be concerned what what it is called and not what what it will do.
> ...



There is a reason, its about trying to figure out which model is the high end, enthusiast, or entry level. One of Canon's strengths has been naming models so I can figure them out without memorizing them all. I just imagine the confusion that someone who does not deal with the model numbers every day would have. Nikon is OK this way, but has also changed horses when their numbering system failed. Sony may have a system, but its not easy to understand.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2017)

It does not matter what the numbering scheme is. We forum users know that it will be wrong, and we know that a bad numbering scheme means that Canon is *******!

They should have made the number scheme chronological.......
They should have done it by feature.......
They should have done it by megapixels.....
(all at the same time)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> It does not matter what the numbering scheme is. We forum users know that it will be wrong, and we know that a bad numbering scheme means that Canon is *******!
> 
> They should have made the number scheme chronological.......
> They should have done it by feature.......
> ...



There's a difference between saying it's a confusing numbering scheme (it is), that it could be better (it could), and Canon is ******* (it's very much not). The numbering "scheme" does bug me, but clearly not enough to, y'know, change my preference.  But some of us do like order and sense, and will point out when things appear random or poorly-planned, even if the products are good.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is a reason, its about trying to figure out which model is the high end, enthusiast, or entry level. One of Canon's strengths has been naming models so I can figure them out without memorizing them all. I just imagine the confusion that someone who does not deal with the model numbers every day would have. ....



;D

one set of numbers says everything about any makers product lineup ... the price tag. It is a very precise indicator how the manufacturer would like to position its products ... justified or not justified, competitive or not ... ;-)

it will reliably work even when the products were named apple sl-2, banana 1300, cherrry 5 Mk IV ... 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## brad-man (Aug 19, 2017)

Gotta give this one to Mode Dial.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There is a reason, its about trying to figure out which model is the high end, enthusiast, or entry level. One of Canon's strengths has been naming models so I can figure them out without memorizing them all. I just imagine the confusion that someone who does not deal with the model numbers every day would have. ....
> ...



I bought a 5D MK IV and 2 weeks later a SL-2 for $511 or 1/6 the price. The SL-1 is a crop and missing a few bells and whistles, but the images come out just as good as a more expensive camera, that surprised me a little, its been years since I've owned a crop body. Outer AF points are not a issue to me, except that I expect to use the camera mostly in live mode, so I just touch the subject I want to be in focus. That works very well over a reasonable portion of the area, so I don't need a zillion phase detect AF points. Of course, I love the 5D MK IV, but wonder about why the 6X+ difference in price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2017)

The EOS M100 already exists...as a 3D metal printer.


----------



## padam (Aug 24, 2017)




----------

